# Update on new adventure!



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

We have been sweeping for a few weeks now, and all is well. We are using a tow behind unit on some SuperWalmarts and it does great. Not so sure it would work as well in tighter areas such as restaurants, but I am not too worried about picking up much else until we have our feet a little more wet. Just trying to break into the business at a comfortable pace. We picked up a 97 Ford Ranger (never thought I would have a use for a mini-truck again until now) with 60k miles to pull the unit. It is much more manueverable than the 3/4 ton 4x4's we were using. 2 Walmart's with total equipment investment under $10k looks like a strong cashflow and all is well. As soon as I get the money back into the savings account, I will be looking for a second unit for a backup. If anyone happens to see a tow behind for sale, let me know. Thanks.
Another interesting note is my competition did a drive thru the other night to see who was taking over. I found this rather amusing, but don't feel bad at all. I was asked 3 times to bid the job, and the 2nd Walmart is a brand new location so I don't feel as if I stole anyone's work. As displeased as the manager was with the old crew, they definately lost the account due to their own neglect. Their loss, my gain. THis sweeping deal is pretty cool.


----------

